# Onyx the park hero!!!!



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i try to find high populated/traffic places to take my 6mo staffy bull. lately crowded areas are becoming very familiar. today was different though. influx of pollster's for upcoming elections and lone adults i have never seen before. 

on our way back to my truck we kept hearing a steady scream of a child. onyx ears perked up a.s.a.p.!!!!! stood on his rear legs and drove towards it. i had no clue wtf was going on. i give onyx his full 6' lead and he flat out sprints. he gets around the corner and there is a man abducting a tiny girl about 3 or 4 yr. the dude dropped the girl onyx went straight for the girl i chased the dude down. luckily there is always cops there. two teenagers helped me hold the guy down and a older woman flagged down the police. they took the man into custody. info was given to the parents that he is a convicted sex offender and we all were rather shocked. the parents were great full of the rescue and were even more surprised it was a pitbull breed that came to the rescue. it took about 10 to 15 minutes before i thought oh crap where is onyx. he clung to the little girls side and never left her alone. i am so proud of my pocket pit. never growled snarled or barked just silent bum rushed. and after ward everyone got so see how gentle and calm he is. mass amount of families just giving him positive praise, all the time giving belly. today was definately a day for MY onyx!!!!

i am going to wait and see if it gets published so i can post it


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Incredible story, wow!!! That is a made for TV mini series right there Onyx should be getting the love tonight for sure!! Good work to both of you!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

oh wow that is SOOO AWESOME!!! i hope he gets tons of treats tonight


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i sliced up some apple cubes. i am just leaving him be. our 3 daughters heard what happened and they are smothering him with affection. he cant get enough of his girls. i gave hime 2 tblspn of yogurt and some 1 egg white. i dont want to over do it and make him sick. i am still shocked by it all. he just loves kids, unconditionally loves any kid


----------



## coppermare (Jun 25, 2010)

That is wonderful!! I could just feel the excitment in your typing. I know your so proud of him and the parents, omg..how thankful they must be. It would be great if they print the story..love to see the pics and then you could frame them and keep them. WOWWWW goooooo Onyx.


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

once i saw the guy stumbling i knew he wasnt going to get far. i grabbed him from behind and more or less choked him with his shirt collar his arm and me just applying minor pressure. he didnt put up most of a fight. two teenagers were like "leave him alone man" i uttered what happened and they jumped on him but i felt most of the weight as i was on my back and 3 more ontop of me. cops came fast with the lady. he was pretty much out on his feet.....dude the cops slammed him all over the place. he got what he deserved though. 

onyx never actually went for the guy he had his roue and eyes fixated on the little girl, i just went or the weirdo, and he looked like a weirdo. my wife was pissed thought i met a girl or something. i explained what happened. tina said see i told you he is protective of females, lmao


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That is absolutely amazing. You have a fantastic dog. I'm proud of him, and he's not even mine. I'm beeming with pride for our Bully dogs because we have wonderful reps like Onyx. Thank you.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Good deal, let me see a pic of ol' Onyx. Bully breeds should always have a kid's back, ALWAYS.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

That sure is a cool story. He's a pup yet too isn't he?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is awesome!!! How scary and what a creep it just goes to show how sick ppl are and thank GOD Onyx saved that little girl that is truly amazing and a testament to how great bully breeds are!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

onyx is almost 6mo and staffy bulls arent the bigest of the pitbull breeds but when they are coming at you full sprint any dog is intimidating.i am hoping they publish the story so we can get some positive media related write up. i have 3 daughters and when we got on the ground that is all i could thin of. i felt even worse for her parents cause with all the extra crowd i doubt they were being nelectful. when we go to the park onyx never lets any of our girls out of his sight . he sits right in the middle of te park with his back only to me and rotates to watch the kids. but if he hears a scream or a kiddie fight start he goes "alert" right.

i love him, he is so gentle and protective of any child, super protective.

brent-i snapped these a few weeks ago..


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

That's great to hear jimmy I hope the story gets published  onyx is the man !!!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

thanks david, our community needs more positive outcome journies.....btw i hope your honeymoon was everything you guys thought it would be!!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Very positive story!! What a hero your baby dogs is! Love the positive press!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Way to go Onyx as a parent this story makes me very happy indeed!!!! Please keep us up to date on publishing of this heroic story!!!


----------



## DarkMoon (Nov 26, 2009)

Amazing story! I just love staffies, the one's I've met (which has only been a few from one select kennel) have been love bugs, and little spazies. Love them.

Thank you for listening to your dog, and great job!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

i am oing to take onyx back to the park tomorrow for all the soccer/softball gaes and see if i can find some of the faces from before. there is always a gazette person there so hopefully i can follow up. this should definately make local news as it saved a child from certain abduction/abuse. 

ya he heard a scream over and over again, it went from a trot to a pulling trot and when he stood up and tried running while shaking his head i gave his full length and he cut around the corner by a dumpster. i had goose bumps, but then agression and adrenaline took over. i am being honest i was trying to take his head off when i was choking hiw with his shirt, i was so pissed after putting it all together. i was more proud that onyx refused to leave the little girl.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

What an amazing story. Congrats on the positive pitbull news.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow. It's a good thing you guys were there. Awesome job on the rescue!


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

Great story......great dog


----------



## Pittielove29 (Dec 21, 2009)

Good dog! Good job on training and socializing him! I hope this does make the news.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

so i just reread this thread and i am so proud of your pup, buuutttt i gotta ask

WHERE THE HECK WHERE THE KIDS PARENTS WHILE THIS WAS HAPPENING!!!!!

the thought of a kid with some sicko terrifies me, i have two neices and well just OMG it hurts my heart


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

great story, what an awesome dog he is amazing what they can pick up just fromn a scream to determine its not just a kid playing. Hope this gets published.


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Staffordshire Bull Terriers are called "The Nanny Dog" for a reason. Cool story, could have been real bad....


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

Aireal said:


> WHERE THE HECK WHERE THE KIDS PARENTS WHILE THIS WAS HAPPENING!!!!!


i was wondering the same thing. i am only assuming they were on the playground also. that is why i only take the ids ther when i have onyx with me. he is a child sentinel. he dosent let them ou of his sights. he constantly scans the grounds and just circles me. there is at the minimum of 100kids just on the playgrounds. not to mention the pollsters, organised sports, cheerleading, adult yoga classes, birthday parties. this is the reason i like taking onyx there for heavy socilisation.

i am going back tomorrow as there is a labor day celebration.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Awesome story! SBTs FTW!!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> i was wondering the same thing. i am only assuming they were on the playground also. that is why i only take the ids ther when i have onyx with me. he is a child sentinel. he dosent let them ou of his sights. he constantly scans the grounds and just circles me. there is at the minimum of 100kids just on the playgrounds. not to mention the pollsters, organised sports, cheerleading, adult yoga classes, birthday parties. this is the reason i like taking onyx there for heavy socilisation.
> 
> i am going back tomorrow as there is a labor day celebration.


 i hope this was a wake up call for the parents the things that man coulda done 

hope ya'll have fun tomorrow!!!


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

well we went back today and once we walked thru the kids playground a few kids recognised onyx. more and more kids came over. he just flipped over and showed belly and i rubbed him also with the kids. we walked around for 15minutes when onyx turned abruptly and nosed a child wagging and squirmin frantically. it was the little girl from the previous day. she is breath takingly adorable. onyx gave her the longest kiss bath. i met the father this time as he wasnt there before. the mother was great woman and super appreciative. the father had a grand gesture, lots of gift cards, private classes for onyx to go to. i just said have a picnic and i will meet you. and i will bring my family and hang out. he insisted i take the gifts. i truly didnt want monetary values. i am just relieved the little apple pie is safe and happy. we got a cheer and a lot of applause. onyx loved it and i felt a sigh of relief that it was all ok in the end.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

That is sooooo AWESOME!!! Onyx really is my hero now!!


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Internet hi five! Sounds like you and Onyx are great breed ambassadors.


----------



## max (Jul 21, 2010)

WOW!! Good Job Onyx!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG you guys that is totally amazing. Great job  did it ever make the paper?


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> i try to find high populated/traffic places to take my 6mo staffy bull. lately crowded areas are becoming very familiar. today was different though. influx of pollster's for upcoming elections and lone adults i have never seen before.
> 
> on our way back to my truck we kept hearing a steady scream of a child. onyx ears perked up a.s.a.p.!!!!! stood on his rear legs and drove towards it. i had no clue wtf was going on. i give onyx his full 6' lead and he flat out sprints. he gets around the corner and there is a man abducting a tiny girl about 3 or 4 yr. the dude dropped the girl onyx went straight for the girl i chased the dude down. luckily there is always cops there. two teenagers helped me hold the guy down and a older woman flagged down the police. they took the man into custody. info was given to the parents that he is a convicted sex offender and we all were rather shocked. the parents were great full of the rescue and were even more surprised it was a pitbull breed that came to the rescue. it took about 10 to 15 minutes before i thought oh crap where is onyx. he clung to the little girls side and never left her alone. i am so proud of my pocket pit. never growled snarled or barked just silent bum rushed. and after ward everyone got so see how gentle and calm he is. mass amount of families just giving him positive praise, all the time giving belly. today was definately a day for MY onyx!!!!
> 
> i am going to wait and see if it gets published so i can post it


made my night.


----------



## money_killer (Apr 14, 2008)

awsome news good outcome


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

*thanks for sharing*

Once again we are all humbled by the wonderful gifts these dogs bring to our lives and to the lives of others. That is an awesome story!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

What an awesome story!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

That is awesome. I am so glad for that child that she was not taken. Way to go Onyx!


----------



## Mack (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW! That is truly awesome! You sir have a great pitt. Hope my lil Mack will be the same...


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

kg420 said:


> OMG you guys that is totally amazing. Great job  did it ever make the paper?


i did ask one of the local "gazettes" that was there for the upcoming elections. the gentlemen said the reporter that was here on that day was a young woman and she would be at the park mon-fri. i will be dropping by more often during the week looking for this reporter. i still have my fingers crossed


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

00 S/C Lightning said:


> well we went back today and once we walked thru the kids playground a few kids recognised onyx. more and more kids came over. he just flipped over and showed belly and i rubbed him also with the kids. we walked around for 15minutes when onyx turned abruptly and nosed a child wagging and squirmin frantically. it was the little girl from the previous day. she is breath takingly adorable. onyx gave her the longest kiss bath. i met the father this time as he wasnt there before. the mother was great woman and super appreciative. the father had a grand gesture, lots of gift cards, private classes for onyx to go to. i just said have a picnic and i will meet you. and i will bring my family and hang out. he insisted i take the gifts. i truly didnt want monetary values. i am just relieved the little apple pie is safe and happy. we got a cheer and a lot of applause. onyx loved it and i felt a sigh of relief that it was all ok in the end.


well you and your boy deserved it!!! i am very proud of YOU AND YOUR PUP!:clap::hug:


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow an amazing story! It has actually brought tears to my eyes. Lol that doesn't usually happen. My ex is a sex offender and I guess it cuts a little close to home. I'm so glad they caught that man. Those people should rot in prison for the rest of their lives. Although seems a little too kind after what they put these children through


----------



## Angie (Jul 2, 2010)

Wow, crazy day!
=) Yay for the positive word about pits!


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

that is a great story on so many levels. thank god you and your dog were at the park. and its always great to hear a story where our beloved bully breeds are the heros.

WTF is the world coming to?!?!? THese F******** perverts and chomos allowed free on the streets? makes me F******** sick!!! 

Big ups to you and your pup for saving this child. I only wish there were more people like you around. maybe this place we call earth would be a better place. God Bless


----------



## PittyLover314 (Dec 25, 2009)

thats an amazing story. That pup sure deserves alot of love and treats for that!!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

Thats is amazing!! There is another story of a stray pit-bull saving a little girl and her mom from an attacker in Florida. Funny how the media does not put out alot of stories that show the good these dogs due!! We have to wonderful stories of pitbulls saving people!!!


----------



## Pitcrew (Jan 19, 2008)

He is certainly a handsome fella! Props to Onyx!


----------

